# WOODSTOCK Channel



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

XM/Sirius gets bashed nowadays for repetative(shallow playlists) programming. I want to give them some kuddos for the WOODSTOCK channel that was on over the weekend. Great programming and I must have logged 8 hours or so listening.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Same here. It was a great weekend.


----------

